# Sept 2016 American dollar dies



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Very interesting, China doing deals all over the world as sept 2016 there yean becomes the new trade currency.

They believe their 3 trillion of American currency/ debt is a worry.

Is this the straw that breaks the camels back.

Gee, ain't trump going to be busy!,,,


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Got a link?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

It would be amazing if the Chicoms could pull that off. Given the dollar being such a prominent currency.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

coates776 said:


> Very interesting, China doing deals all over the world as sept 2016 there yean becomes the new trade currency.
> 
> They believe their 3 trillion of American currency/ debt is a worry.
> 
> ...


Didn't MM predict this last September....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Didn't MM predict this last September....


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Think it will last that long??


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Is there anything other than speculation to back this up?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Again...their currency is joining the SDR basket. Started last fall...should be complete this fall. It's just a monumental shift in the way the world exchanges currency. That is why everyone is predicting the "end of the dollar." I think it will be less of an impact than everyone expects. That said I think the sheeple that aren't paying attention are going to be shocked when things tumble a bit because it is finalized.

Here is the press release from the IMF from November of 2015 with a stated completion of the process expected around October 1 2016.

https://www.imf.org/external/np/sec/pr/2015/pr15540.htm

Here is the related text if you don't want to click the link (note the renminbi and yuan are one in the same)

IMF's Executive Board Completes Review of SDR Basket, Includes Chinese Renminbi
Press Release No. 15/540
November 30, 2015

The Executive Board of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) today completed the regular five-yearly review of the basket of currencies that make up the Special Drawing Right (SDR). A key focus of the Board review was whether the Chinese renminbi (RMB) met the existing criteria to be included in the basket. The Board today decided that the RMB met all existing criteria and, effective October 1, 2016 the RMB is determined to be a freely usable currency and will be included in the SDR basket as a fifth currency, along with the U.S. dollar, the euro, the Japanese yen and the British pound. Launching the new SDR basket on October 1, 2016 will provide sufficient lead time for the Fund, its members and other SDR users to adjust to these changes.

At the conclusion of the meeting, Ms. Christine Lagarde, Managing Director of the IMF, stated:

"The Executive Board's decision to include the RMB in the SDR basket is an important milestone in the integration of the Chinese economy into the global financial system. It is also a recognition of the progress that the Chinese authorities have made in the past years in reforming China's monetary and financial systems. The continuation and deepening of these efforts will bring about a more robust international monetary and financial system, which in turn will support the growth and stability of China and the global economy."

The value of the SDR will be based on a weighted average of the values of the basket of currencies comprising the U.S. dollar, euro, the Chinese renminbi, Japanese yen, and British pound. The inclusion of the RMB will enhance the attractiveness of the SDR by diversifying the basket and making it more representative of the world's major currencies. The SDR interest rate will continue to be determined as a weighted average of the interest rates on short-term financial instruments in the markets of the currencies in the SDR basket. Authorities of all currencies represented in the SDR basket, which now includes the Chinese authorities, are expected to maintain a policy framework that facilitates operations for the IMF, its membership and other SDR users in their currencies. The paper presented to the Board will be released soon.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

China, ruled by a communist regime interferes and devalues its currency/market for its own self interests. I would think and prudent business, government or individual would have second or third thoughts prior to going with any Chinese currency, even if backed by gold.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> China, ruled by a communist regime interferes and devalues its currency/market for its own self interests. I would think and prudent business, government or individual would have second or third thoughts prior to going with any Chinese currency, even if backed by gold.


And the Federal Reserve doesn't do the same thing ?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Again...their currency is joining the SDR basket. Started last fall...should be complete this fall. It's just a monumental shift in the way the world exchanges currency. That is why everyone is predicting the "end of the dollar." I think it will be less of an impact than everyone expects. That said I think the sheeple that aren't paying attention are going to be shocked when things tumble a bit because it is finalized.
> 
> .


Is that all that's happening? This is being blown way out of proportion. The SDR is of minor importance, for now. Of course if the world's Central Banks need a bailout, the IMF is the bank of last resort and they will use SDRs to do it. But for now, the Chinese just want a seat at the table, and to play in the game a little. It's NOT the end of the dollar in September, at least not because of this.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I think we can probably agree that's not all that's happening, but a lot of people are misinterpreting this event as why the "dollar is going to die!!!" Once the yuan is in the basket they have the confidence of the rest of the world that it is safe to do commerce using the yuan as an exchange currency. It was documented in 2015 that the yuan set up several dozen trading windows throughout the world to do trade using the yuan directly for multiple other currencies while bypassing the dollar. Many countries participated with this offering (many including our allies i.e. France, Britain, Germany, etc.)

I am guessing the current country trying to make this change is Saudi Arabia. Any wild guesses why I would think that?



sideKahr said:


> Is that all that's happening? This is being blown way out of proportion. The SDR is of minor importance, for now. Of course if the world's Central Banks need a bailout, the IMF is the bank of last resort and they will use SDRs to do it. But for now, the Chinese just want a seat at the table, and to play in the game a little. It's NOT the end of the dollar in September, at least not because of this.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

wASHINGTON - Saudi Arabia has told the Obama administration and members of Congress that it will sell off hundreds of billions of dollars' worth of American assets held by the kingdom if Congress passes a bill that would allow the Saudi government to be held responsible in American courts for any role in the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/16/w...allout-if-congress-passes-9-11-bill.html?_r=0


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Here's my theory. Just a theory.

Saudi Arabia..."Oh #@$% oil is $40 a barrel and we're running out of money. We need to sell some assets. Let's sell some U.S. treasuries. China is doing it, so why not us too?"

White House..."Um King what exactly is your major malfunction? You can't sell our treasuries that will hurt our economy."

Saudi Arabia..."Well if you haven't noticed we are running out of money because of oil prices."

White House..."That's your fault."

Saudi Arabia..."We were protecting our monopoly on oil."

White House..."What part of hope and CHANGE don't you understand?"

Saudi Arabia..."Screw you we're doing it anyway."

White House..."Well there's always that set of documents we have locked away implicating you for 9/11 that would stir up the good ole American fervor for a ground invasion."

Saudi Arabia..."You wouldn't DARE!!!"

White House..."Winning hearts and minds is our business. It's what we do.

Saudi Arabia..."We'll sell it all. We'll burn the whole damn thing down."

It's not been a secret the Sauds have been hurting to maintain a lavish unsustainable lifestyle for the Kingdom.

http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/20/investing/saudi-arabia-raising-cash-cheap-oil/index.html

"


AquaHull said:


> wASHINGTON - Saudi Arabia has told the Obama administration and members of Congress that it will sell off hundreds of billions of dollars' worth of American assets held by the kingdom if Congress passes a bill that would allow the Saudi government to be held responsible in American courts for any role in the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/16/w...allout-if-congress-passes-9-11-bill.html?_r=0


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

First thing I'll do is give the worthless paper to the bankers for any/all debts.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> ...Here's my theory. Just a theory...


It makes sense! I vote Mos as conspiracy theorist of the week.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> China, ruled by a communist regime interferes and devalues its currency/market for its own self interests. I would think and prudent business, government or individual would have second or third thoughts prior to going with any Chinese currency, even if backed by gold.


LOL! And, the Federal Reserve doesn't? That is what happens when a currency is based on nothing; it is manipulated.

Even if a gold-backed currency is manipulated, it is still head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

China has a problem of its own, it is inextricably tied to America, and if we go down, they go down. The whole world is that way, and it is a sick mess.
Countries tend to believe that they are strong and they don't need anyone else, but they will get a rude shock if America starts going down.
It will rock the world, and they will go with us, whether they comprehend that or not. And, I tend to think that they don't.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> It makes sense! I vote Mos as conspiracy theorist of the week.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> China has a problem of its own, it is inextricably tied to America, and if we go down, they go down. The whole world is that way, and it is a sick mess.
> Countries tend to believe that they are strong and they don't need anyone else, but they will get a rude shock if America starts going down.
> It will rock the world, and they will go with us, whether they comprehend that or not. And, I tend to think that they don't.


And when that happens we will be blamed for the economies crashing, along with the Migrant crisis caused by early withdrawal of troops.
The US is to expect an attack from the North
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polar_route

That would be the shortest route for Europe to return our Nukes we lent them.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Who is MM ?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I think we can probably agree that's not all that's happening, but a lot of people are misinterpreting this event as why the "dollar is going to die!!!" Once the yuan is in the basket they have the confidence of the rest of the world that it is safe to do commerce using the yuan as an exchange currency. It was documented in 2015 that the yuan set up several dozen trading windows throughout the world to do trade using the yuan directly for multiple other currencies while bypassing the dollar. Many countries participated with this offering (many including our allies i.e. France, Britain, Germany, etc.)
> 
> I am guessing the current country trying to make this change is Saudi Arabia. Any wild guesses why I would think that?


Since you brought it up.....



> The $2 Trillion Project to Get Saudi Arabia's Economy Off Oil


The $2 Trillion Project to Get Saudi Arabia?s Economy Off Oil - Bloomberg


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

There are at least 3 people on here that regardless of what is posted will tell you that it will never happen and then attack the person that posted it...

Time and time again I have seen the NOT IN MY LIFE TIME comment from the same people. I always wonder why they are here...We do not need a VOICE OF REASON, we have Denton and Slippy


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Dirk Pitt said:


> Who is MM ?


Maine Marine

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Interesting article and good read. Prince Mohammed appears to be what will ultimately make or break Saudi Arabia's long term viability.

I have my doubts that they can produce anything other than oil, but from what I read (scanned mostly) he's seems to be quite intelligent and while he is studious where it counts he isn't afraid to step away from traditions and implement new policies to address root causes of problem policies.

Thanks for sharing that.



RedLion said:


> Since you brought it up.....
> 
> The $2 Trillion Project to Get Saudi Arabia?s Economy Off Oil - Bloomberg


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Didn't MM predict this last September....


Well sort of but if you look back the event (Shmita) was sept 2015 - sept 2016... so while I thought 2015 was going to see a financial event, it could still happen or not..

I said I was gearing up my preps for it.. I made no promises... Jesus is coming back and certain things will happen... when they start..I dont know... I do keep watch though..


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Dirk Pitt said:


> Who is MM ?


Now I don't care you are ^^^^^^^ this made me chuckle!


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I have my doubts that they can produce anything other than oil,


My thoughts too.. unless they want to start producing glass...after all they have tons of sand to make it from


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Well sort of but if you look back the event (Shmita) was sept 2015 - sept 2016... so while I thought 2015 was going to see a financial event, it could still happen or not..
> 
> I said I was gearing up my preps for it.. I made no promises... Jesus is coming back and certain things will happen... when they start..I dont know... I do keep watch though..


Yes The Savior's arrival is getting closer each day.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

coates776 said:


> Very interesting, China doing deals all over the world as sept 2016 there yean becomes the new trade currency.
> 
> They believe their 3 trillion of American currency/ debt is a worry.
> 
> ...


So is it September where you live yet??


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

So September 2017?

Sorry for the retro thread, I just have this thread bookmarked and it's how I get to PF

Plus a little salt in the wounds only hurts the OP, not me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> So September 2017?
> 
> Sorry for the retro thread, I just have this thread bookmarked and it's how I get to PF
> 
> Plus a little salt in the wounds only hurts the OP, not me.


Darned thing about setting dates....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Remain watchful ... one day the last laugh will be upon us.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Watching is good


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Always watching. Since it's all built in computers now, it can crash anytime. Expect someone somewhere to pull the fairly soon, just to kick Trump in the teeth.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My BDay is less than 2 weeks away. Will things still be good or will the economy crash? I've seen folks predict War by 9/16/17

9/16 is Star Wars night at DeeTroit Tigger stadium this year


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Breitbart had an (affiliate?) email yesterday that Trump is going to reboot the dollar by switching to gold backed and getting world leaders to agree to $10k/oz gold, predicted between now and Jan 1. 

The world is also supposed to end 9/21, but I can't remember why.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Didn't MM predict this last September....


Exactly.. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Dirk Pitt said:


> Who is MM ?


Maine Marine


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

indie said:


> The world is also supposed to end 9/21, but I can't remember why.


The world is not scheduled to end 9/21. On 9/23 you will see the sign in Revelation 12. That will be 33 days after the eclipse. The eclipse started on the day of repentance and 40 days later is Yom Kippur, the day of Atonement. Will we see more natural disasters soon? I bet we will.

People who set dates for world destruction have been wrong 100% up until now. I quit paying attention to those dates a long time ago.

Frankly I won't be worried about the end until the 7 year treaty with Israel is signed. Then all bets are off.

Now, will the US make it the end? I doubt it. We are not mentioned in Revelation. At best, we will no longer be a super power. At worst we will be reduced to a 3rd world country. JMHO


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

inceptor said:


> The world is not scheduled to end 9/21. On 9/23 you will see the sign in Revelation 12. That will be 33 days after the eclipse. The eclipse started on the day of repentance and 40 days later is Yom Kippur, the day of Atonement. Will we see more natural disasters soon? I bet we will.
> 
> People who set dates for world destruction have been wrong 100% up until now. I quit paying attention to those dates a long time ago.
> 
> ...


It'll be interesting to see where we _end_ up. In The End of America, he suggests that America is the daughter of Babylon and will be destroyed in an hour. He advocates moving to South America, btw, to heed the warning in the Bible to flee Babylon. I don't personally feel like that's God's purpose for my family, but it's an interesting thing to ponder nonetheless.

I read a headline and lost it before I got to the article but it mentioned Jared Kushner preparing for peace talks with Israel. That bears watching, I'd say.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

indie said:


> It'll be interesting to see where we _end_ up. In The End of America, he suggests that America is the daughter of Babylon and will be destroyed in an hour. He advocates moving to South America, btw, to heed the warning in the Bible to flee Babylon. I don't personally feel like that's God's purpose for my family, but it's an interesting thing to ponder nonetheless.
> 
> I read a headline and lost it before I got to the article but it mentioned Jared Kushner preparing for peace talks with Israel. That bears watching, I'd say.


I have often wondered if America is Mystery Babylon. The following is JMHO.

_Revelation 17:5 The name written on her forehead was a mystery:
BABYLON THE GREAT 
THE MOTHER OF PROSTITUTES 
AND OF THE ABOMINATIONS OF EARTH. _

Many now think it's the Vatican. Revelation also states she sits on the city with 7 Hills, which would be Rome.

_Revelation 17:9 This calls for a mind with wisdom. *The seven heads are seven hills on which the woman sits*. 10 They are also seven kings. Five have fallen, one is, the other has not yet come; but when he does come, he must remain for only a little while. 11 The beast who once was, and now is not, is an eighth king. He belongs to the seven and is going to his destruction._

According to St Malacy, an Irish Archbishop, canonized by the church, stated back in the 1100's that we are on the last pope now. He listed all the popes from then until now.

https://smile.amazon.com/Prophecies...113919&sr=8-1&keywords=prophecy+of+st+malachy



> The short, cryptic prophecies of St. Malachy, the Primate of Ireland, made around 1140 while on a visit at Rome about each pope from his time till the end of time-all based on visions he had at the time. From what we know of recent popes, these prophecies are accurate based on interior evidence alone.


Also Peter refers to Rome as Babylon. Peter wrote this in prison awaiting his execution.

_1 Peter 5:12 With the help of Silas, whom I regard as a faithful brother, I have written to you briefly, encouraging you and testifying that this is the true grace of God. Stand fast in it. 13 She who is in Babylon, chosen together with you, sends you her greetings, and so does my son Mark. 14 Greet one another with a kiss of love.

Peace to all of you who are in Christ._

I believe that the 3 secrets of Fatima also prophesied the fall of the Catholic Church. I'm not real familiar with that one but from what I remember, it did.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nothing is going to happen -please spare me -if something was going down ALL the pornstar celebrities would have left the planet already and most of the regular celeb's too.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Maine Marine


:vs_lol: Alright folks try to keep up will ya!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> nothing is going to happen -please spare me -if something was going down ALL the pornstar celebrities would have left the planet already and most of the regular celeb's too.


And you'll be going with them? What a party y'all can have. :vs_laugh:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

indie said:


> It'll be interesting to see where we _end_ up. In The End of America, he suggests that America is the daughter of Babylon and will be destroyed in an hour. He advocates moving to South America, btw, to heed the warning in the Bible to flee Babylon. I don't personally feel like that's God's purpose for my family, but it's an interesting thing to ponder nonetheless.
> 
> I read a headline and lost it before I got to the article but it mentioned Jared Kushner preparing for peace talks with Israel. That bears watching, I'd say.


Think The Eternal means flee from the ways of Babylon YMMV


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Think The Eternal means flee from the ways of Babylon YMMV


A sound principle. This world is ugly.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ok inceptor i'll be reminding you just like MM every so often THAT NOTHING HAPPENED


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> ok inceptor i'll be reminding you just like MM every so often THAT NOTHING HAPPENED


and I always, I have to say.. I did not say ANYTHING was going to happen, I did not make that promise... I hinted, implied, suggested, cautioned, etc.. but did not promise...

after the peace treaty is signed, I will make some time line promises though!!!!!!!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

My birthday is in September, so _something's_ happening. 

It does seem like a good month for Rapture. I'ma pencil it in.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

indie said:


> It does seem like a good month for Rapture. I'ma pencil it in.


you might have to wait at least 3 1/2 years... we are not even into the 70th week yet


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> you might have to wait at least 3 1/2 years... we are not even into the 70th week yet


Aww, come on, can't I interpret the Bible to read how I want it? Everyone else does!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

indie said:


> Aww, come on, can't I interpret the Bible to read how I want it? Everyone else does!


this is America.. you can live your life based on a calvin and hobbs book or a cook book if you want to


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> this is America.. you can live your life based on a calvin and hobbs book or a cook book if you want to


If more people lived their lives according to Calvin & Hobbs than, say, the Kardashians, we'd probably be in a much better place!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

indie said:


> If more people lived their lives according to Calvin & Hobbs than, say, the Kardashians, we'd probably be in a much better place!


all my kids read calvin and Hobbs... good clean fun


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

indie said:


> If more people lived their lives according to Calvin & Hobbs than, say, the Kardashians, we'd probably be in a much better place!


What's wrong with the Kardashians? Greed, sex, transvestites, blacks whites and cute hinies:vs_bananasplit::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> What's wrong with the Kardashians? Greed, sex, transvestites, blacks whites and cute hinies:vs_bananasplit::vs_rocking_banana:


No idea who they even are, to be honest. Some kind of TV personality that everyone talks about. I don't watch TV. I'd rather numb my mind on the great big interwebs. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

indie said:


> No idea who they even are, to be honest. Some kind of TV personality that everyone talks about. I don't watch TV. I'd rather numb my mind on the great big interwebs. :tango_face_grin:


How is that possible? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keeping_Up_with_the_Kardashians

Entertaining? No. Does give one insight into what many younger folk see as important


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> and I always, I have to say.. I did not say ANYTHING was going to happen, I did not make that promise... I hinted, implied, suggested, cautioned, etc.. but did not promise...
> 
> after the peace treaty is signed, I will make some time line promises though!!!!!!!


yes you did go back and read it again. AND I said this is exactly what you would say - you can't really make a prediction cause if it doesn't happen -well you look stupid-but on the other hand it is always good to be ready.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> How is that possible? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keeping_Up_with_the_Kardashians
> 
> Entertaining? No. Does give one insight into what many younger folk see as important


From your link:

"Several critics also noted the show's lack of intelligence, and described the family as "self-absorbed" and "desperate" for fame."

Kind of sounds like the majority of programming these days! Once something goes mainstream, it just isn't the same. Take Game of Thrones and Outlander, for instance. Both were among my favorite book series, so I watched the first episode of each and they're dumbed down smut now that I'm ashamed to say I like. :'(


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Will the dollar crash before the world ends today??


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Not a bad list of TEOTWAWKI movies...

IMDb: 50 Best 'End of the World' Movies - a list by jdfree_bird

These Final Hours: 15 of the Best Apocalypse Movies | Movie News | SBS Movies

The Best Movies About The End Of The World ? IndieWire Critics Survey | IndieWire


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Wait, I thought the end of the world was supposed to happen in september!
Now the dollar crashes instead?
I want to know who comes up with this soothsaying stuff, cause maybe they can tell me the winning numbers in the Lottery, instead.


----------

